# Australia Your Future immigration film



## jcrow (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi,

In 1947 the Dept of Immigration created a film titled "Australia Your Future", using footage of residents in Colonel Light Gardens in Adelaide (an episode of Stateline SA has part of this footage abc . net . au/news/video/2010/09/17/3015296.htm).

Does anyone know where a copy of this footage can be found? I was hoping to get the full footage from somewhere as some of my relatives are featured in it. My great grandpa is the one shown building an extension to his house, his son (my 'granduncle') is shown near the end pedaling along in his little car. Other relatives are in the rest of the footage not shown in the Stateline episode.

I've sent an email to the Dept of Immigration but don't expect an answer this side of forever. Can someone help?

thanks

justin


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you send your enquiry into the correct area of Immi you might be surprised at the timing re response - Media enquiries - Media Centre

Coming up short, you could contact the ABC Stateline.
Some films have been put on a DVD by Film Australia it seems but Australia, Your Future does not seem to be listed, though giving films new titles is not unheard of either. http://www.filmaust.com.au/immigration/documents/8622_faimmigration.pdf


----------



## jcrow (Oct 17, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> If you send your enquiry into the correct area of Immi you might be surprised at the timing re response
> 
> Coming up short, you could contact the ABC Stateline.
> Some films have been put on a DVD by Film Australia it seems but Australia, Your Future does not seem to be listed, though giving films new titles is not unheard of either.


Thanks for the reply Wanderer.

Yeah the Media Centre was where I sent my enquiry. I had a look through that filmaust website and it doesn't seem to reference this film.

Didn't think of contacting Stateline! Will try that.

thanks

justin


----------

